# To Wave or Not to Wave, that is the question...



## Ed on Toast (May 21, 2017)

When do you folk wave, if in fact you do!


----------



## izwozral (May 21, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## campervanannie (May 21, 2017)




----------



## The laird (May 21, 2017)

All the time
Cause I'm worth it


----------



## st3v3 (May 21, 2017)

I used to, but got fed up with on people looking at me like I had 2 heads or something...


----------



## campervanannie (May 21, 2017)

I do wave the only difference now is I own a posh van so they actually wave back, when I had Snoopy only young children when driving slowly through built up areas would wave and shout look Snoopy at the decal on the front it always made me chuckle.


----------



## witzend (May 21, 2017)

Always wave while in europe don,t bother on way to or from ferry


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 21, 2017)

There are a couple of possible answers in the poll for me,I do wave to anybody,be it a self build,pvc,coachbult,A class or the biggest RV.If I get no response then I use an alternative gesture.


----------



## 5andy (May 21, 2017)

Always wave. If people don't wave back......well that's there choice!


----------



## Minisorella (May 21, 2017)




----------



## royh28 (May 21, 2017)

*To wave or not to wave*

Always wave, even to Tesco vans! Should have gone to.....
Get disappointed when if we don't get a wave back, but that's normally from MoHos much younger than ours. :wave::wave:

Enjoy, from Pauline and Roy. :boat:


----------



## trevskoda (May 21, 2017)

I just flash


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 21, 2017)

I always wave but since changing to a pvc from a c class I don't get as many waving back. They either don't realise it's a camper van or they think it's below them waving at a poor mans motorhome i.e. a pvc.
Strange as many pvc's cost considerably more than a c class.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 21, 2017)

We always wave except on motorways and wide dual carrigeways. It is interesting that we have yet to receive a wave back from the VW type campers and converted panel vans:wave::wave:


----------



## Minisorella (May 21, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> I always wave but since changing to a pvc from a c class I don't get as many waving back. They either don't realise it's a camper van or they think it's below them waving at a poor mans motorhome i.e. a pvc.
> Strange as many pvc's cost considerably more than a c class.



I'd doubt there's any snobbery involved... they probably just don't see/recognise you in time. Big white boxes are much easier to spot. 
I'm the same as Royh28 - always waving to supermarket vans. Oh and I often forget where I am and wave when I'm driving the car


----------



## Tezza33 (May 21, 2017)

I also wave at supermarket and ice cream vans even when I am in the car, the puzzled looks I get keep me smiling for a while, I don't wave on motorways anymore unless they wave first


----------



## yorkslass (May 21, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> I'd doubt there's any snobbery involved... they probably just don't see/recognise you in time. Big white boxes are much easier to spot.
> I'm the same as Royh28 - always waving to supermarket vans. Oh and I often forget where I am and wave when I'm driving the car View attachment 54054



Done that on more than one occasion Jennie.

OB, it's really hard to tell the difference between a pvc and a mini coach.


----------



## The laird (May 21, 2017)

royh28 said:


> Always wave, even to Tesco vans! Should have gone to.....
> Get disappointed when if we don't get a wave back, but that's normally from MoHos much younger than ours. :wave::wave:
> 
> Enjoy, from Pauline and Roy. :boat:



Roy only waves at Tesco,sainsbury,and Asda vans cause Pauline is hoping to get the 10% staff discount on her messages,if Roy don't wave she hits him with her crutch!
Roy hope p is getting better mate
Regards Gordon


----------



## Wisewoman (May 21, 2017)

A note on waving - If you have a standard PVC, from the front, it can be difficult to tell whether it actually a camper or a commercial /work vehicle. I know that when I was in Scotland and waving at everyone, i often ended up waving at a bus service that ran around in fancy looking vans. On their approach to you, they were easy to mistake for a camper! Bus drivers probably thought i was a loon - they werent too far wrong ;-)

I'm in a VW high top so there's no mistaking me from the front!


----------



## Ed on Toast (May 21, 2017)

I wave at everything that looks like a camper. Occasionally, some turn out to be horse boxes but i just turn my wave into an emergency head scratch.


----------



## oldish hippy (May 21, 2017)

wave now and again always look for sticker so if it not on rear of van then just fly past


----------



## Haaamster (May 21, 2017)

If I see another MH coming to overtake me on the motorway I try to wave as they go past but everyone goes past me so quick I just end up waving at their MH bums


----------



## bartman (May 21, 2017)

I always regard it as a plus if I get a wave back from the inhabitants of a Hymer!

As for motorways and dual carriageways, well I would if I was a passenger, but it frightens me to think that a driver would be rubbernecking the other carriageway for folk to wave at!


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 21, 2017)

bartman said:


> I always regard it as a plus if I get a wave back from the inhabitants of a Hymer!
> 
> As for motorways and dual carriageways, well I would if I was a passenger, but it frightens me to think that a driver would be rubbernecking the other carriageway for folk to wave at!


home

It's a bit of a strange one because I drive a Hymer A class,always try and wave to every type of motorhome and yet regard it as a plus if I get a reciprocal wave from panel van conversion owners.


----------



## The laird (May 21, 2017)

Often get the light flash and a wave from other hymers  but not often from brownie ones,for why it's beyond me!


----------



## REC (May 21, 2017)

Our van really does only look like a builders van so, although I wave rarely get one back, unless it's another UK van and we are in Europe! Once had a man wave manically at me when we were in the van and he was walking! I waved back and guessed he was from UK and owned the mh I had seen parked round the corner!! So when I wave and forget I am in the car, just remember him and don't feel silly! :dance: :dance:


----------



## barryd (May 21, 2017)

bartman said:


> I always regard it as a plus if I get a wave back from the inhabitants of a Hymer!
> 
> As for motorways and dual carriageways, well I would if I was a passenger, but it frightens me to think that a driver would be rubbernecking the other carriageway for folk to wave at!



Dont worry. You can buy Decals to turn your van into a Hymer you know! And automatic waving devices  Decals and fun Accessories - motorhomefruitcakes

I will wave back if waved at but what I find odd is everyone is keen to wave at you but as soon as you turn up on an Aire nobody wants to know you!  Ill go skipping across to my fellow motorhomers, guitar and beer in hand and all the blinds are up and chairs away straight away.  I know they are in there though.  Maybe its just me. 

I bet you dont wave at Tuggers though eh?  Why not?  Its a good game.  You have to guess how many you wave at before one reluctantly waves back at you.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 21, 2017)

barryd said:


> ..................................................
> 
> I bet you dont wave at Tuggers though eh?  Why not?  Its a good game.  You have to guess how many you wave at before one reluctantly waves back at you.



Wave at tuggers?,you can't be serious-that is so lower class :lol-053:


----------



## barryd (May 21, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Wave at tuggers?,you can't be serious-that is so lower class :lol-053:



Oh I dunno! I saw some the other day with a table cloth, chairs and drinking out of champagne flutes.  I think they were looking down at me sat on a log strumming a guitar and drinking out of a brown paper bag.


----------



## molly 2 (May 21, 2017)

I'm a water , unless I feel grumpy


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 21, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> they probably just don't see/recognise you in time. Big white boxes are much easier to spot.



Are we speaking from experience here Jennie, I seem to recall an incident on the way to Shell Island? :lol-049::lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## GinaRon (May 21, 2017)

We always wave, don't care if they don't wave back  :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## chrismilo (May 21, 2017)

I wave at Vans or van conversions similer to me
sorry you big ones


----------



## royh28 (May 22, 2017)

The laird said:


> Roy only waves at Tesco,sainsbury,and Asda vans cause Pauline is hoping to get the 10% staff discount on her messages,if Roy don't wave she hits him with her crutch!
> Roy hope p is getting better mate
> Regards Gordon



Hi Gordon
I find that a quick flash usually gets attention and most times a favourable reaction. :wave::wave:

Pauline has moved from crutches back to her stick but still has problems with her knee (amongst other things). 
She is still as cheerful as ever, thanks for your concern


Enjoy, from Pauline and Roy. :boat:


----------



## peter palance (May 22, 2017)

*at skeggy*



Ed on Toast said:


> When do you folk wave, if in fact you do!



  when you burnt you wee paw pj


----------



## groyne (May 22, 2017)

Never waved and don't think I've ever been waved at. I'm too busy concentrating, especially on Motorways .:ninja:


----------



## Minisorella (May 23, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Are we speaking from experience here Jennie, I seem to recall an incident on the way to Shell Island? :lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> Rae & Ann



Fair cop Wae, although I said big white box, not ickle ice cream van :raofl:


----------



## jeanette (May 23, 2017)

When we had our MH I waved all the time it didn't matter if you were  a big Motorhome or small van usually we found the smaller vans very rarely waved,back and yes I've waved to Tesco those posh buses tha sometimes they use!!


----------



## witzend (May 24, 2017)

*Friendly*

I met a Dutch Man a couple of days ago on his first outing with a motorhome never had any experience at all. He and his wife where over joyed by the friendlyness of others by the waves they,d received


----------



## Fairy Lights (May 25, 2017)

I always wave, even on motorways although that seems to be a waste of time, but I love it when I get a wave back.   I even wave to vans that look like they could be campers but often end up as delivery vans!   Also have been known to wave when driving my car or even riding my scooter - now that is embarrassing!


----------



## Fairy Lights (May 25, 2017)

bartman said:


> I always regard it as a plus if I get a wave back from the inhabitants of a Hymer!
> 
> As for motorways and dual carriageways, well I would if I was a passenger, but it frightens me to think that a driver would be rubbernecking the other carriageway for folk to wave at!



When driving whether on an A road or motorway, if you are looking ahead you cannot miss MH's on the motorway


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 25, 2017)

Wouldn't it be great if you could get an APP for a Phone or whatever that 'Waves' at anyone in say 200yds via Bluetooth or suchlike obviously that has the same APP, Kinda Handsfree waving lol lol.
Come on WC There's got to be an idea there for a members only WCW (Wild Camping Wave) it could log the co ordinates where we 'Waved' & We could have the option of responding (When safe to do so) as well. Along the lines of a Digital Sticker Spotted feature.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 25, 2017)

It's a quaint little custom waving to other vehicles that are similar to yours and quintessentially English I think.I remember the days when my dad used to proudly display his AA badge on the front bumper and I used to be in the back seat looking for the AA man who would always acknowledge the badge,kept me quiet for hours and infinitely preferable to playing ''I spy''on the long drive down to Cornwall.


----------



## Hercy (May 28, 2017)

Waving is a very big thing up here in the Highlands which follows a few rules. 

When on dual lane roads its usually limited to vehicles that are like you so when I was driving a bus its other bus drivers, when in a truck other trucks. Why that stops at the Highland fault line I have no idea but its led to a few bemused looks on the rare occasions I left the Highlands and kept waving....  

Now I dont drive for a living and I have a converted van its usually other vans that wave to me. (only realised thats a thing for motorhome drivers when I saw this thread tbh) 

Single tracks - wave to everyone I even extend this to people who dont know how to use passing places and hold me up for miles as they lurch around the road in a panic  They usually dont wave back mind you


----------



## Myrkk (Jun 2, 2017)

I always wave if I see them but they I'm often concentrating so hard on the road and what I need to do when I get there I miss them and find myself doing a sort of oh no they're almost past and going to think I'm rude strange wave


----------



## Wully (Jun 2, 2017)

I wave when I remember or the other van waves and I remember quickly enough  But I've been cought  out wae the same big blonde about three times now in next town. long flowing blonde hair from a distance give it the horn and a wave then you get closer it's a great big hairy biker wae a blonde beard to Mach if he gets me he'll give me more than a wave coz when I realise as I get close and he looks round I just give him the midddle finger out of embarrassment guy must think I'm a fruit cake


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have been caught out with long flowing blonde hair and it was an Afghan Hound


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't wave at motorhomes on the opposite carriageway of a motorway.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## jann (Jun 3, 2017)

*Wave*

If I stop waving the next person waves to me !!


----------



## The laird (Jun 3, 2017)

*Vendome to charity France*

My arms bl- - dy killing me ,all motorhomes wave British ,German ,French ,Dutch.
Everybody waves .


----------

